# Red is dead...



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I knew it would come. I just knew. I thank everyone for the words of teaching and kindness. Red was my first fish and as the first, was doomed from the start. Red got me into alot of trouble, mostly because of things that I had done. Or the things that I did not realize was wrong. His issues were great, my patience was thin. He had contracted swim bladder at the age of eight months. I was then told that he would be dead in less than a month. That was four months ago. He bagn to bite the tail, turning him from crowntail to a plakat looking thing. I kept the water pure, medicated, perfect. There was just no saving him. Red Foreman Damron, may you rest in peace. Good bye.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry. That was a heartbreaking story. At least you took the best care of him possible. S.I.P., Red Foreman Damron


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you for the kind words.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry. SIP, Red.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. Dont let that bad experience effect your views on keeping bettas though, theres always another one out there waiting for you to rescue it from a horrible living condition. And those four months were probably four moths longer that he lived than at a pet store.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry about red. i still remember my 1st, with fond memories.they are sweet little creatures.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I got a replacement for him, his death inspired me to keep going. I am only a beginer fish keeper, many fish will die. But those that come after will be living in a figurative heaven.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

I know what it is like to lose something so close to our hearts, as I lost one of my girls a little while back, and one today </3

May he S.I.P, and may your heart heal again.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

The loss of a pet is always a tragedy. I am sad to see your loss. RIP to all poor fishy friends.:-(


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Red was gorgeous, by the way <3


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

